# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  2 अक्टूबर: बापू-शास्त्री जयंती

## satya_anveshi

आज साल का 276 वाँ दिन है, बिल्कुल आम दिनों जैसा ही। लेकिन हो सकता है आपके लिए आज का दिन खास हो, क्यों? आपको तो पता होगा ही कि आज बापू और शास्त्री जी की जयंती है; यदि पता नहीं भी हो तो भी कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता क्योंकि गाँधी आप पर गुस्सा नहीं करने वाला। वह आपके पास आकर गुस्सा होते हुए यह नहीं कहेगा कि 'राष्ट्रपिता' की जयंती याद क्यों नहीं है, न ही 'बाजीराव सिंघम' की तरह अपनी दाईं कनपटी पर चारों उँगलियाँ ठोकते हुए कहेगा, "तुझे मेरा जन्मदिन याद नहीं, अता माझी सटक ली!" कहेगा भी कैसे, वो तो दुनिया से कब का जा चुका, और जहाँ कहीं अब भी रह रहा था, अब हम उसे वहाँ से भी बाहर निकालने में लगे हैं; हाँ, बिल्कुल सही समझे हमारे दिल से। और निकाले भी तो क्यों न? अच्छे भले इंसान को घर से निकाल कर वृद्धाश्रम भेज सकते हैं तो फिर मरे हुए गाँधी और शास्त्री को दिल से क्यों नहीं निकाल सकते। बूढ़े तो फिर भी काम आते हैं; जैसे कि जब हम लेट नाइट पार्टी में जाते हैं तो घर की चौकीदारी करते हैं, सुबह दूध लेकर आते हैं, सब्जी लाते हैं, और कुछ नहीं तो कम से कम बच्चों को तो खिला ही लेते हैं लेकिन ये गाँधी किस काम आता है? यह तो केवल मजबूर बनकर तमाशा देख सकता है; और काम आएगा भी तो कैसे? भूल गए, हम ही ने तो नया नाम दिया था उसे, 'मजबूरी का नाम महात्मा गाँधी'।
अरे वाह! अच्छा याद दिलाया, गाँधी हमारे काम आता है, बहुत काम आता है। याद तो करो जरा, पिछली बार जब बिना हेलमेट के बाइक चला रहे थे और ट्रैफ़िक पुलिस ने तुम्हें साइड में लिया था तो किसने बचाया था? गाँधी ने। जब बिजली का कई गुना ज्यादा आया हुआ बिल सही नहीं हो रहा था तो किसने करवाया था? गाँधी ने। इसी तरह के और भी बहुत से मौकों पर जब तुम 'मजबूर' थे तब भी तो गाँधी ही तुम्हारे काम आया था। यदि तुम गाँधी को अपने दिल से न निकालते तो न ही आज तुम इस कदर 'मजबूर' होते और न ही गाँधी को तुम्हारी मदद उस तरीके से करनी पड़ती, जिसका वो आजीवन विरोध करता रहा। सच में तुमने गाँधी को कितना मजबूर बना दिया है!
अब मैं गाँधी जयंती पर क्या लिखूँ? मुझसे कहीं बेहतर लिखने वाले सैकड़ों लोग तुम्हें मिल जाएँगे, ऐसे में कुछ भी लिखना बेमानी ही होगा, और इसलिए भी बेमानी होगा क्योंकि मैं कुछ लिख भी दूँगा तो कौनसा तुम बदलने वाले हो, उल्टा तुम तो कहोगे, 'कौनसा तीर मार दिया, बहुत देखे हैं ऐसे भाषण देने वाले।' इसलिए तुम आज के 'सरकारी अवकाश' का मजा लो, मैं भी 'गाँधी की कहानी' पढ़कर छुट्टी का मजा लेता हूँ।

----------


## The Hero

प्रिय बेन टेन जी , आपने अत्यंत प्रेरेणादायक विचार लिखेँ हैँ |
यदि हम सभी भारतीय गाँधी जी एवं अन्य महापुरुषोँ के विचारोँ को अपने निजी जीवन मे स्वीकार लेँ तो इस देश मे सदैव शांति व्यवस्था बनी रहेगी |

----------


## sushilnkt

शास्त्री जयंती में बना लेता हु ...................... बाकी आज क्या हे वो मुझे याद नहीं हे ..

----------


## alysweety

गाँधी जयंती का तो पता था पर शास्त्री जी के जयंती के बारे में नहीं मालूम था 
आपके कारण आज वो भी पता चल गया 
इसके लिए आभार .....

----------


## ravi chacha

................

----------


## ravi chacha

*लालबहादुर शास्त्री का जन्म 2 अक्टूबर सन्
1904 ई. के दिन वाराणसी जिले के छोटे से गांव
मुगलसराय में हुआ था। सामान्य शिक्षक का कार्य
करने वाले पिता शारदा प्रसाद मात्र डेढ़ वर्ष
की आयु में ही बालक को अनाथ करके स्वर्ग सिधार
गए। माता श्रीमती रामदुलारी ने ही ज्यों-त्यों करके
इनका लालन-पालन किया।
बड़ी निर्धन एवं कठिन परिस्थितियों में इन्होंने
अपनी प्रारंभिक शिक्षा पूर्ण की। बाद में
वाराणसी स्थित हरिशचंद्र स्कूल में प्रविष्ट हुए।
सन् 1921 में वाराणसी आकर जब गांधी जी ने
राष्ट्र को स्वतंत्र कराने के लिए
नवयुवकों का आह्वान किया, तो उनका आह्वान
सुनकर मात्र सत्रह वर्षीय शास्त्री ने भरी सभा में
खड़े होकर अपने को राष्ट्रहित में समर्पित करने
की घोषणा की।
शिक्षा छोड़ राष्ट्रीय आंदोलन में कूद पड़े और
पहली बार ढाई वर्ष के लिए जेल में बंद कर दिए
गए। जेल से छूटने के बाद राष्ट्रीय विचारधारा वाले
छात्रों के लिए स्थापित काशी विद्यापीठ में प्रवेश
लेकर फिर पढ़ने लगे। वहां पर इन्हें डॉ. भगवानदास,
आचार्य कृपलानी, श्रीप्रकाश और डॉ. संपूर्णानंद
जैसे शिक्षक मिले। जिनके निकट रहकर इन्होंने
स्वतंत्र राजनीति की शिक्षा तो प्राप्त की ही,
शास्त्री की उपाधि या डिग्री भी पाई और मात्र लाल
बहादुर से लालबहादुर शास्त्री कहलाने लगे।
शिक्षा समाप्त कर शास्त्री जी लोक सेवक संघ के
सदस्य बनकर जन-सेवा और राष्ट्र
की स्वतंत्रता के लिए कार्य करने लगे। अपने
कार्यों के फलस्वरूप बाद के इलाहाबाद नगर
पालिका एवं इम्प्रूवमेंट ट्रस्ट के क्रमशः सात और
चार वर्षों तक सदस्य बने रहे। बाद में उन्हें
इलाहाबाद जिला कांग्रेस का महासचिव, तदुपरांत
अध्यक्ष तक मनोनीत किया गया। प्रत्येक पद
का निर्वाह इन्होंने बड़ी योग्यता और लगन के साथ
निःस्वार्थ भाव से कर के आम जनता और उच्च
नेता वर्ग सभी का मन मोह लिया।
आम साधारण व्यक्ति से भी साधारण व्यक्तित्व,
एकदम साधारण परिस्थितियों और वातावरण में जन्म
लेकर असाधारण एवं युगपुरुषत्व को प्राप्त कर
लेना वास्तव में बड़ी ही महत्वपूर्ण
बल्कि चमत्कारपूर्ण बात कही एवं
स्वीकारी जा सकती है।
चमत्कार करके साधारणता से असाधारणता प्राप्त
कर लेने वाले व्यक्तित्व का नाम है लालबहादुर
शास्त्री, जिसने नेहरू के बाद कौन जैसे प्रश्न
का उचित समाधान प्रस्तुत किया। साथ ही अपने
अठारह मास के शासन काल को भी अठारह
सदियों जैसे लंबे समय के गर्व एवं गौरव से भर दिया।
*

----------


## ravi chacha

आज के पावन दिन हम किसी गंदगी की नहीं सिर्फ शास्त्रों की बात करेंगे 


लाल बहादुर शास्त्री के जन्म दिवस पर देश के इस सच्चे सपूत को कोटि कोटि नमन.


बतौर प्रधानमंत्री कार्यकाल
9 जून 1964 से 10 जनवरी 1966 (19 माह )


आप की देन 
हरित क्रांति,स्वेत क्रांति,
जय जवान जय किसान का नारा.

----------


## alymax

उस महात्मा को नमन जो देश की एक नई दिशा दी

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैंने भी जब से जाना है कि आज के दिन भारत मां के इस सच्चे का जन्म दिवस है, 
तब से मैं इस लाल को ही नमन करता हु.
मैं गांधी हो कर भी गांधी को कम मानता/आंकता  हूँ, भारत मां के लाल के सामने.
एक बार ओ.पी नैय्यर जी की वह बातें पढ़ ली जाएँ जब वह शास्त्री जी के साथ ताशकंद समझोते के लिए  गए थे.
आप सब के ज्ञान चक्षु खुल जायेंगे, शास्त्री जी का प्राणांत हुआ था.
ऐसे लाल ऐसे सच्चे , सुहृदय वयिती मरते नही वह मर कर भी हमारे दिलों में अमर हैं.
शत शत नमन है लाल बहादुर शास्त्री जी आप के सिद्धांतों को, आपके व्यक्तित्व को, आपके विचारों को. 
जय हिंद. भारत माता की जय.

----------


## satya_anveshi

सूत्र पर प्रतिक्रिया देने वाले सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद..........

कमल जी कृपया नैयर साहब की उस बात से भी अवगत करवाएँ।

----------

